# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haar kleuren

## nibel

zelf ben ik al een ganse tijd op zoek naar een kleur i die niet belastend is bioproducten daar geloof ik weinig in , ondervindig , alles draaid om verkoop nu kleuen zonder amoniak fff 
beter geen chemisch product , wat op grijs haar ? grijs blijven nee dat zeker niet , er is veel maar niet veel dat goed is

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Nibel,

De meeste haarverf producten in de winkel bevatten inderdaad een bepaalde hoeveelheid chemische stoffen  :Frown: 
Mijn oom gebruikt altijd Henna om zijn haar grijze haar mee te verven, maar dat is steeds minder verkrijgbaar in de winkels.
Ik heb wel een link gevonden http://www.heelnatuurlijk.nl/index.p...d=40&Itemid=68 over natuurlijke haarverf, maar ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee... ik vond wel een reactie op een ander forum; _Hi allemaal: Ben zelf al jaren allergisch voor ieder soort chemische haarverf. Ik gebruik al heel lang Logona of Sante en alhoewel ze niet zo goed dekken als de chemische varianten wordt dit wel steeds beter naarmate je je haren vaker verft. Ik kocht deze haarverf altijd bij een natuurwinkel in Amsterdam, maar ben nu verhuist naar Maastricht. Hier lijken deze merken nergens verkocht te worden, waardoor ik nu alleen pure Henna van de Bodyshop kan gebruiken. Dit is echter zo'n rot middel om te gebruiken, want het geeft heel veel troep en ik moet het er minstens 4 uur in laten zitten wil ik resultaat zien. Weet iemand misschien waar ik in Maastricht of omgeving Logona of Sante kan kopen? Of is het misschien te bestellen????_ op deze site http://www.allergieplein.nl/forum/mu...-t4797-00.html waar ook meer ervaringen op staan, dus misschien dat je daar meer aan hebt?
Ik hoop dat je een product vind zonder de chemische stoffen!
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Henna blijkt idd een goed middel te zijn om je haren mee te verven, blijkt ook goed te zijn voor je haar, en voor grijze haren.

Henna is tegenwoordig nog verkrijgbaar bij de Afro winkel.

Heb je ondertussen je haar al geverfd? En/of een goed ander product gevonden waarmee je het gaat verven?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia93

Bij de Lush verkopen ze ook Henna blokken om je haar mee te verven:

Winkels: http://www.lush.nl/statisch.php?id=4

Henna blokken: http://www.lush.nl/henna.232.0.html

----------


## Jojo76

Ik heb nu mijn haar voor de 2e keer laten verven bij de kapper met Inoa. Dat is echt superspul en ook ideaal voor mijn hoofdhuid omdat ik vorig jaar seborroïsch eczeem heb gehad. Het dekt ook grijze haren.  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Jojo,

Is inoa een chemishe kleuring of een natuurlijk zoals hena.En dekt het voledig grijze haren?

----------


## Jojo76

http://www.inoa.lorealprofessionnel..../page=dispatch

Dit is de website voor meer informatie.

----------


## sietske763

heb ook een aantal keren henna gedaan, dat moet wl iemand bij je doen, het is zo,n papje, net modder.
maar de grijze haren werden heel erg oranje,
heb toen in natuurwinkel zwarte henna gekocht en ook weer na een paar x wassen oranje.
heb nu van alles in huis, bij kappersprodukten, en mn dochter smeert alleen de grijze stukken, de uitgroei bovenop, zo word mn haar niet extra beschadigt

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Haha oranje!?? Henna vind ik idd best een vies modderpapje, gebruik zelf gewoon normale haarverf (ook omdat k mn haar geblondeerd heb) vind henna zelf ook nogal een geklooi.

Doet me denken dat mijn haar nodig weer bij geblondeerd moet worden (heeft uitgroei van een cm of 10/15?)

----------


## Oki07

Mijn moeder gebruikte vroeger ook Henna, maar op grijze haren wordt dat idd heel oranje, vandaar dat ze nu gewone verf doet.

Ik ben zelf echt super tevreden over casting creme gloss van L'oreal. Dat vervaagt na een aantal weken zonder uitgroei. Maar ik heb nog maar een paar grijze haren, dus ik weet niet of het geschikt is als je al meer grijs bent.

----------


## sietske763

het nadeel van de haarkleuringen is dat je al je haar ermee insmeert, en dus je haar iedere keer een flinke klap krijgt.
daarom doe ik alleen de uitgroei en dan ben je goedkoper uit als je een tube verf hebt en los de waterstofperoxide, want de tube blijft gewoon goed,
ik ben dus met kleuren hooguit 4 euro kwijt en ik beschadig mn haar niet teveel

----------


## nibel

> @Jojo,
> 
> Is inoa een chemishe kleuring of een natuurlijk zoals hena.En dekt het voledig grijze haren?


 Hey , inoa is zeker chemisch en geen natuurlijke kleuring , dekt grijze haren ,

----------


## Onassa

Ik gebruik ook gewone haarverf omdat henna bij mijn grijze uitgroei ook oranje word.
Als je maar goed op de verpakking leest dat het ook goed grijsdekkent is dan gaat het altijd wel goed.

----------


## louis1212

haren hebben een schubbenlaag , de ammonia in de haarverf zorgt dat deze schubben open gaan staan zodat de verf in het haar kan dringen .
Elke verf die het haar kleurt bevat een gedeelte ammonia , de een iets meer dan de ander, wanneer er helemaal geen ammonia in de verf zit dan kan de verf niet in het haar dringen en komt er dus ook geen kleur in het haar .
Er zijn ook bepaalde verfsoorten of kleurspoelingen die om het haar gaan zitten , maar bij grijs haar dekt dit maar 30 tot 60 procent .

----------


## louis1212

probeer het eens bij SMULDERS op het Tongerse Plein .

----------


## louis1212

Colour Touch van Wella is een goede kleurspoeling en niet te extreem hard voor de huid .
WEL gebruiken met 1,9% en geen 4%.
Dekt tot 70% grijs haar

----------

